# Have you sold your tees on sites like Groupon?



## andreeaa (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried selling your tees on sites like Groupon or Woot T-shirt? I tried a few sites and had great success!!

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts on this as well.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

There is a post on here where a member tried and did not have any success at all on Groupon but I haven't heard if other members have used it and had success. Care to share your experience?


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

I have not personally tried Groupon but i know of a few people who did not have a great turn out by using groupon. I have used ebay and people have bought from us on there, etsy has helped us out a lot and they are such great priced!!!


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

some thoughts on it here.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t144788.html


----------

